# Looking to drive/salt --your equipment.Upstate NY clean class B CDL



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

I am currently looking for work in upstate NY--Glens Falls/Lake George/Saratoga area.I have a clean class B CDL.I do have one small problem.I am not able to shovel due to shoulder surgery(s) and lift over 50 lbs floor to waist with no overhead work.Other than that I have experience with everything from 4620 John Deere to Pierce Enforcer fire trucks,and the normal---I.E. excavators, backhoe payloader ect ect.Would be available whenever needed.P.M me if I can help you out and I will give my contact information.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

Pretty good sized storm on it's way for Thursday into Friday 12/11-12/12.Still looking...am available 24/7 and will work those same hours.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

Still ready,and yes I do have permission and can furnish whatever is needed for paper work.have what looks like 2-3 more events coming up.Tired of having my C.D.L. and sitting home.


----------



## vffdoug (Oct 23, 2008)

Emil your contact info to [email protected]
I have friend looking for worker for Saratoga area.
He can possibly use you tomorrow.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

vffdoug;684444 said:


> Emil your contact info to [email protected]
> I have friend looking for worker for Saratoga area.
> He can possibly use you tomorrow.


THANKS!!!!
I know I am late:realmad::realmad::realmad: I just--and I mean JUST got my computer back...I booted it up 12/20 A.M. I got a vurtual(sp?) memory low,pop up I shut down and next got a blue screen of death....I will post my contact info now.....
The best way is my cell phone @ ...518-791-5044 I always have it on and with me unless I am in the shower..Keep it for next time or for anyone else--- if it's ever needed....THANK YOU FOR THE HELP!!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

